# Really Jumpy, Scratching



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

Today I noticed that my hedgie Sonic is jumping around like he's having a psychotic episode. He threw his food all over his cage and is moving his igloo around while he's inside of it. He jumps around in his back, randomly scratching, popping and hissing. He scratched his underside raw. My mom suggested that he was having an allergic reaction to the lotion that I put on his ears to help stop them from being tattered. Could this be the case? My poor Sonic is really scaring me.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

What lotion is it?


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's Equate Daily Moisturizing Lotion and has oatmeal in it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

What else does it have in it? Is it scented?

The raw underside also makes me think that it may be the bedding. What bedding are you using? If fleece, what detergent and do you do a vinegar rinse after?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

When did you put the lotion on and when did he started scratching? That lotion isnt good for hedgehogs, best thing for tattered ears is to rub a little bit of flaxseed oil on the outside of the ears. 

Was he scratching at all before you put the lotion on?


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

The lotion isn't scented at all. It's just regular lotion. The cage liners I use are fleece, but I just made them and haven't washed them yet.

Sonic wasn't scratching much before I put the lotion on. He always scratches a little bit because of his dry skin, but not like this.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I would put some oatmeal in a sock and let it infuse in some warm water, and rinse him with that. No soap or shampoo. If I am looking at the right lotion, it has avocado oil in it and avocado MIGHT be toxic. 

While he is out with you drying, wash all the liners and put half a cup of vinegar in the rinse water to cut any soap residue. 

I've never had to deal with an allergic reaction though, so I'm suggesting what I would do. Hopefully someone experienced will chime in soon.


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

I checked the lotion before I bought it to make sure it had nothing that was toxic to hedgehogs. The one I have doesn't have avocado oil in it. My mom went to the store and bought some oatmeal for Sonic's baths a few days ago so I will try that today. I will definitely remember to rinse liners with vinegar after they get washed just in case Sonic is allergic to more than the lotion. Thanks for the replies


----------

